# Florida Pro Redfish Series - Panama City Beach, FL



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

If you’re competing in the Emerald Coast Division Florida Pro Redfish Series this week-end in Panama City Beach make sure your Navionics charts are up to date! I just updated mine last night and I noticed some new "hazards" in the bay system over there and with the weather being sketchy those winning fish may be piled up in the deeper water. If you don’t have a Navionics Chart you’ll need either the 907P+ or the South Region Card. Good luck and tight lines to everyone competing!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I think the most of the "new hazards" are the oyster leases. Be very careful going through them. Some of them have these floating linear pods that are daisy chained together. One of them in particular floats at different heights, from fully submerged to 2' above the water line.


----------

